# turbo cost?



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i was wanting to turbo my b14 ga16de with a custom turbo, i was looking to spend about 2000-3000 on the turbo i want to have about about 150hp or more but i was also looking into swaping with a SR20DE how much do you think it will cost to do that swap and if are both are about the same price which would be better?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

just swap the sr20 in dont even bother with the ga16de. you should be able to do the swap for no more than $1,800.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

JDMSR20TURBO: $1800, if it were that inexpensive, no one would turbo the GA and get the SR20 swap. $1800 would barely cover the engine, tranny, ecu, and axles. There is a lot of misc items needed for this swap. 

It is less expensive to do an SR20 to SR20DET swap because some parts are compatible. Since we both live in southern cali, where can i go to do this swap for $1800, i am very curious about this.


TCN311: please use a search button. This has been talked about countless times and some threads have very good information. check out www.hotshot.com for details on their turbo kit which has been proven to hit 160 or so HP at i believe 7PSI. It is Mike Young's 200sx. Also check out www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you could buy an entire b13 sentra se-r for $3K.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah ive looked at the hot shot kit that cost 3700 plus i have to get an upgrade jwt ecu so that about what 600 and then i have to get it installed so im looking at near 5000 i would just do the DET for that kind of money


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The 3700 includes the cost of reprogramming your ECU. You send them your ECU and they will reprogram it for you. If you have any mechanical know how, im sure you could do it yourself. It is called a "bolt on" kit. Plus there are people in your area to help you out im sure.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

jdmSR20TURBO said:


> *just swap the sr20 in dont even bother with the ga16de. you should be able to do the swap for no more than $1,800. *


dont even bother with the GA? come on now, this guy has an sr20 motor and probably doesnt know the first thing about a swap. Tekno couldnt be more correct because like Tekno said...there is too much involved in a swap so even if you were to compare the cost of the hotshot kit to a swap, even the hotshot kit is cheaper. JDMSR20TURBO: i think you should research what you say as info cause the boards dont like half assed knowledge like that. As you can see, i dont really like his post cause it puts down the GA and the GA has potential, not like the SR20 turbo but it still has potential.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well that interest me to the hotshot kit but do you think i get a custom turbo made for like 3000 or less?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You can get a custom turbo for less than $3000 but thats if you shop around and know what youre looking for. Mind you, this is just for the parts, you will have to pay more if you have someone install it, which you would not be saving any money if you did. 

You would be better off getting the HotShot kit.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

altogether mines has cost about 2900 even with the reprogramming... that's even with buying all kinds of extra crap that I should sell off! Like a side mount intercooler and a greddy BOV that I don't know if I need yet!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

James now you got me even more interested in the custom turbo. how much HP did you gain from your turbo?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm putting it in this weekend! I'll let you know!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

ah man james! your so lucky! lemme drive


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

james did you turbo a 1.6 or the 2.0. keep us posted about the turbo and the gains with it


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1.6, yes I'll document a lot of stuff... I still have to pick up an O2 sensor today...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what size turbo are you running james?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

From what I can tell it's a T28 from a Gtir... it's a little big to be from the S14. .86 turbine, .64 compressor... that's what's on the housing...


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

did you build the turbo kit yourself or did you get a company to do it?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

The HS kit does not come with the JWT ECU.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes it does, its comes with the reprogramming


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i want some hp gains so heres a list i think will help achieve my goals
turbo-either a swap or a turbo kit, whatever way i can get a turbo on my car
stromung exhaust with a magnaflow muffler
Hotshot Header
Hotshot CAI
ECU Upgrade that will have to be done anyways with a turbo
and maybe in the far away future a No2 Kit but I'm going to prep my engine first before putting it in. I'll use the No2 at the track or on the street if the right race is at hand.I just need some hp to push around my 18's and still have enough to handle those POS Civics with just CAI,a body kit,and wheels and an aftermarket muffler, but im trying to get a friend of mine to trade me my 200sx se stock wheels for his SE-R wheels and i told him ill give him 100 too. he doesnt know much about nissans so i think he might go for it. i'd put the se-r's on for the track of coarse and put the 18's for daily driving


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so you said you want HS CAI and a HS Header? well, if your going turbo then your not gonna need any of them but when get my turbo set up i think i "might" find a way to take my HS CAI "B" Pipe and put it to some good and make the air filter out side of the engine bay if i can.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *did you build the turbo kit yourself or did you get a company to do it? *


Bought the HS piping and 'install kit' but I pieced together everything else...


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well if i dont need the cai or the header, what esle can i do to gain more hp?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *so you said you want HS CAI and a HS Header? well, if your going turbo then your not gonna need any of them but when get my turbo set up i think i "might" find a way to take my HS CAI "B" Pipe and put it to some good and make the air filter out side of the engine bay if i can. *


i was talking to Mike Young at the last 240 meet and he said they were going to redo the piping to make it a cold air.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i talked to him and he said he was planning to do that but that was awhile ago so hopefully thats what they do


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *well if i dont need the cai or the header, what esle can i do to gain more hp? *


what are the mods you have now??


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

none right now, these mods is what I'm going to do this summer after I get my graduation money(2000) and start working about 30hrs/wk.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i am telling you, use all of that money for HS Turbo, i dont think you would regret it


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

figure this, graduation money is "BANK" and 30 hrs a week is bank again..plus mad props from your friends for having that nice FMIC and turbo :banana: :banana:


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats 4200 for the hotshot turbo kit 
3700 for the turbo kit and 600 probably for the ECU upgrade, plus the install fees, when i can just get a custom turbo kit built and installed about 3000

[Note:Hotshot website *(ECU not included with kit price, requires modifications to your stock ECU)]


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

heres my plans 
turbo 
exhaust
what else can i get to give me more HP


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

ok....try....Unorthodox Underdrive Pulley, JWT Cams, Lightened Flywheel, forged pistons


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *thats 4200 for the hotshot turbo kit
> 3700 for the turbo kit and 600 probably for the ECU upgrade, plus the install fees, when i can just get a custom turbo kit built and installed about 3000
> 
> [Note:Hotshot website *(ECU not included with kit price, requires modifications to your stock ECU)] *


3700 includes the price or reprogramming now i think. The old price didn't.

if you install it yourself it costs $0


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i think the only obstacle i will have difficulty with is the clutch install and doing all the oil/return lines


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't have to worry about a clutch! 

But the oil feed and return lines are a piece of cake... the way I'm doing it it doesn't have to be welded but I'm going to do both for S&G's... i have it where when I take the turbo off to smog the car I can plug the drain on the oil pan with a cap easily and put the line back in afterwards...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i would like to hear more about this james


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont know how to install it, but whats an average price on an install?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't think you should put a turbo system on your car without knowing how it works and how to fix things with it... you have someone else put it in, it runs like crap or something breaks you have to bring it in again... if it doesn't run well you have to tune the system, that's more money... AND what about smog time? You're going to pay someone TWICE to take it out and put it in? My advice if that is your idea is to go buy a turbo car!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

right james, personally i dont let anyone touch my car ever for any kinda tune ups, changes and so on. But like i said before, when i came to this board, i didnt know much about anything when it came to turbo, i was a genuine newbie. Now since i researched alot about getting power out of the GA, i learned all the turbo components, alot about the install and i feel really comfertable with doing the work all by myself with a partner of course. On this board, all you gotta do is ask the questions and you hear the answers with the help of alot of searching. Everything you need to know is here or NPM.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

no you do a search and cant find the answer .. then try and ask it .. then everyone gets on your case and says.. "do a search" so i cant agree with you on that.. although this is a GREAT FORUM.. i feel that everyonce in a while.. someone likes to be an ass.. there are too many assholes in nissan forums.. but about the "smog test" im sure thats the same thing as here in ohio the "emissions test" right? well.. this is what ive been thinking.. but first.. the ga16det only puts out about 170 at the wheels??? i was thinking 225 or 235 or soemthing.. whats mikes putting out at the wheels again? damn.. i might not even do this.. but lets say i do the 16det.. when i get it "e-checked" i was thinkikng i would have to get rid of the turbo set up to pass it.. but.. when we are talking get rid of it.. unplugging everything and setting it back up to stock.. what about that tuned ECU????? its NOT gonna function properly with the N.A. engine??? what about the Fuel Injectors? they wont be flowing the proper amount of fuel either? what do you guys think? i definatly wont be able to do the sr20det swap because of echeck right? wont match records of car.. right? Travis


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont have to get a smog test in my county so it would be a one time thing to install


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i heard someone say that the smog test would pass...personally i dont know how, but i am sure there are better ways to go about it than taking the turbo apart


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *no you do a search and cant find the answer .. then try and ask it .. then everyone gets on your case and says.. "do a search" so i cant agree with you on that.. although this is a GREAT FORUM.. i feel that everyonce in a while.. someone likes to be an ass.. there are too many assholes in nissan forums.. *


Me?

Well anyways, in CA the car will beyond the shadow of a doubt FAIL the smog check... guy will look at it and laugh at you if you bring it in! 

With the injectors, I got the 370cc's on a seperate fuel rail... I got a seperate intake manifold all together! I tapped the pan so i can cap off the oil drain... I'm going to hang onto my stock exhaust and manifold just so I can swap it in along with my stock ecu when smog time comes...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

bah, the things we have to do in Cali.  smog time in Cali is a tuner's nightmare.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I was considering the SR20det swap for a while but after reading thru the forum and finding I wouldnt be able do it for prob. less than $5000 I choked! The HS turbo kit sounds kinda nice after reading thru this forums.... Is it a hard install or not.... Im more a N/A kinda guy, dont know too much about turbos.... prob. shouldnt install the kit by myself or help? Also, how much would a SR20de swap from an SE-R run? would that be too expensive? would it better to get the HS turbo kit?
is 160 really the hp after the HS kit? Thats kinda low isnt it???....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I am not a turbo expert yet either so I am in the same boat as you, but i know enough to have the kit and install it myself with the help of someone else which is always good.Being that is a complete bolt on kit I think you can manage installing it yourself with the help of a friend and some handy tools. I think maybe a couple people are doing a write up on the GA16DET install too. The GA16DE with the hotshot kit produces 204whp at 11psi
www.nissanperformancemag.com Project 200SX, more than doubling the horsepower is enough for me to buy it.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

But when I read thru the NPM articles their GA turbo 200sx only made 160-some HP at the wheels... with mods... perhaps I read wrong or skimmed the wrong article....


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im taking my car down to this place in dayton who makes custom turbos i heard they do it for cheap, ill see how much they quote me and tell you guys

heres their website
http://www.itsturbo.net/


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *But when I read thru the NPM articles their GA turbo 200sx only made 160-some HP at the wheels... with mods... perhaps I read wrong or skimmed the wrong article.... *


Mike Young put his car on the Dyno at JWT recently and the new April Article is up, complete dedicated to those dyno runs. Recently he changed the MAF to the 240SX MAF and turned the boost up to 11psi which created 204whp and 184lbs of torque(or 181ft/lbs)


----------

